# 2002 Jetta 1.8. ASR and ABS and Brake light on



## maxlow3507 (Jul 19, 2009)

I just purchased a 2002 Jetta 1.8 turbo. My brake light, ABS and ASR lights came on and will not shut off. Does anyone know what may cause this and how serious it is??


----------



## 2000Jet1.8T (Mar 25, 2009)

How are the pads and rotors? It sounds like a bad sensor but always check the easy stuff first. Try to get the codes read by an OBD and you will have a better idea.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: 2002 Jetta 1.8. ASR and ABS and Brake light on (maxlow3507)*

I added to your poll


----------



## 2.0Jetta03 (Dec 24, 2008)

Max Have you figured out the problem yet? my buddy has a 03' 1.8t that just started doing the same thing....Any info you have would help.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: (2.0Jetta03)*

99% of the time it is a wheel speed sensor... if your lights are on, than your modulator does not function.. so no ABS, no EBD, no ASR.. etc.


----------



## cdhelton (Jun 6, 2009)

*Re: 2002 Jetta 1.8. ASR and ABS and Brake light on (maxlow3507)*

check fuses on top of battery the 3 green ones take em out and sand em and put back. had same problem shop wanted to charge me 795 plus labor. cleaned fuses lights off!!!


----------



## dosmas (May 16, 2007)

*Re: (GTijoejoe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTijoejoe* »_99% of the time it is a wheel speed sensor... if your lights are on, than your modulator does not function.. so no ABS, no EBD, no ASR.. etc.


voted and this.^^


----------



## rumblems (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: 2002 Jetta 1.8. ASR and ABS and Brake light on (maxlow3507)*

more than likely you have faulty connection dissconnect abs connector
and fuses than reconnect always easier to check easy stuff first


----------

